# MAC Pro Longwear Concealer



## rp2b17 (Aug 30, 2017)

*MAC Pro Longwear Concealer: NC vs NW*

Hi all, new to these boards as I've recently gotten wayyyyy more into makeup since starting to look for new products and find new looks for my upcoming wedding.  Here's my question - I've decided on MAC Pro Longwear as my wedding foundation.  I was matched to NC25 and it looks great.  Now I want to try the Pro Longwear concealer as well, but am wondering what color.  I've noticed a lot of threads where people who wear NC foundation shades are mentioning their concealer shade is NW.  Why is that?  I'd be using this as an under-eye concealer.  I know I should go lighter and would have figured I should try NC15 or NC20, but am now also wondering if I should be looking at NW15/20.  Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2017)

If you're going to use it under the eyes, NW has more of a pinkish undertone, which would cancel out dark green/blueish circles. (NC would counter more purpley ones, as it's more yellow.) And if you're going to go lighter, don't go all the way to 15, IMO. Do either just one shade lighter (20) or the same 25 that you were matched to. (I'm probably one of the very few out there who doesn't like the look of a too-light concealer under the eyes. To me it just makes any dark circles look worse.) Another recommendation would be to use two products -- an undereye corrector that's in a salmon/bisque/pink tone close to or even a smidge darker than your skintone for dark circles (I like the Bobbi Brown correctors, personally), then go over the top of it with a concealer that's the same shade as (or one shade lighter than) your skintone.


----------



## Fredrickjim (Sep 7, 2017)

Mac is one of my hot favorite cosmetic brands.I am very selective kind of a person.My skin is very sensitive so I choose to use MAC PRO LONG Wear concealer.It is just an amazing contribution in my makeup world.It gives me a flawless skin tone.It is always my first preference among my makeup kit that is always in my bag.Easy to use, just make up my whole day.


----------

